# WV small stream trout video



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I finally got the footage edited and uploaded. Enjoy. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39270760"]WV small stream trout fishing on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice video, cream. That sure looks like an enjoyable way to spend a day!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great video man, about killed me watching it... I love small stream fishing....

Salmonid


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate being at work and unable to view videos! The suspense will kill me for the next hour and a half.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice work! That looked like a cool little stream.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Great work Jeff! That one really made me miss home! It looks like you had an outstanding trip. I think I am headed that way the week after next. Keep the videos coming.


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll be your camera man next time!!!! haha.
Really enjoyed that!!!


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

fishmerf said:


> Great work Jeff! That one really made me miss home! It looks like you had an outstanding trip. I think I am headed that way the week after next. Keep the videos coming.


I'm headed to the Seneca Creek cleanup this weekend. 2 of my buddies know "ALL the nooks & crannies" for wild feesh.  
Oh...and there will be steaks, beer, tater & ramps, cigars, homemade wine, some "mountain dew" (not the soda) and fly fishing too. 
I'm giddy. 
Sorry for hijacking the post.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Great Video!!! Enjoyed watching!!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Makes me want April 14th to come alot faster!


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Cream... yer killin' me here... LOL

Man, what a great video.

Total fish porn.

Beautiful fish, aren't they?


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, nice video - really charges me up to go do some fishing!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome!! Looks exactly like a stream I fish in North Central PA.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

CastAway66 said:


> I'll be your camera man next time!!!! haha.
> Really enjoyed that!!!


Having a camera man would make things MUCH easier.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That is some sick footage!



TheCream said:


> Having a camera man would make things MUCH easier.


haha a big +1. I've tried a tripod, and that gets anoying carrying that around, and I have tried filming in one hand, fishing in the other, but thats a pain too. I can never get someone to be the camera man! Everyone I'm with always wants to fish! I need to get a head mount.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Filming by yourself is a pain. I think that makes this video that much cooler. I have a great camera man! It is nice to have a professional camera man for a fishing buddy. Actually, I enjoy running the camera when I get a chance. It is nice to dance around the stream looking for different angles and places to film from. I think it is just as exciting to watch through the lens as it is to catch the fish sometimes. I think most of the real magic in film happens in the editing phase. 
Jeff- I have watched it three times now and enjoy it more each time. Thanks again.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks! I think with a camera man, you could get some awesome footage of the actual takes. Especially only fishing dries, I think you could lay out some A+ footage with someone to help.


----------

